# How do you carry your radio?



## joo (Mar 7, 2008)

How do you carry your radio? Do you use a leather radio strap, or a clip on the back of your radio attached to your belt?

Maybe you use a leather radio case with swivel clip?

At least tell us your method of carrying, and maybe the radio model?

Why do you use what you use? 


--------------------------

I use either a leather radio strap with a anti-sway (when I have a possibility of putting on my fire gear) or I use a leather radio case with a swivel clip (if I'm not going to put on my gear, or just don't feel like wearing the strap.)

We use a combination of Motorola XTS 3000, XTS3500 & XTS5000.


----------



## Grady_emt (Mar 8, 2008)

We have the good ole trusty Moto MTS2000, but are in the process of upgrading to the XTS series.  Personally I use a Conterra holster (http://www.buyemp.com/product/1042207.html)  as it holds my radio, shears, pen and extra set of gloves in one spot.  Lots of folks just jam em' down in a back pocket or a BDU pocket though.


----------



## seanm028 (Mar 8, 2008)

We use Motorola XTSs.  When I'm onscene, I clip it in my pocket so it's facing outward.  The BDU pants are pretty tough, and I've never had a problem with it falling or weighing my pants down.


----------



## Epi-do (Mar 8, 2008)

I have a leather strap that I use most shifts.  Sometimes I don't feel like messing with it though, and then I just toss the radio in a pocket.  We have Motorola radios, but I don't have a clue which model they are.


----------



## MMiz (Mar 8, 2008)

I always used the clip on the back of the radio.  Some of the clips were broken, so it would be thrown in my pocket.


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Mar 8, 2008)

MMiz said:


> I always used the clip on the back of the radio.  Some of the clips were broken, so it would be thrown in my pocket.



Ditto.  I'll use whatever's handy. 

On a side note, I'm right handed (mainly), so I carry my kit on my right shoulder.  To keep it from messing with my radio, which bugs the living @#$% out of me on scene, I keep my radio on my left side belt/pocket/whatever.


----------



## MikeRi24 (Mar 8, 2008)

we have swivel clips on the backs of ours. our communication department hands everyone a swivel clip mount thing for your belt, so we all pretty much just use those.


----------



## firecoins (Mar 8, 2008)

My radio floats.


----------



## eggshen (Mar 9, 2008)

I tend to be rather creative.....I take the radio, I put it on my belt. Shocker.

Egg


----------



## TheMowingMonk (Mar 9, 2008)

clip it to my belt on my hip with the wire around my back to the hand held dealy on my shoulder.


----------



## KEVD18 (Mar 9, 2008)

maybe im just bad luck or clutzy or whatever but i have knocked more radios off my belt(when using just the clip) than i can count. when using a service radio, this may not matter, but when its yoru own gear you tend to care. i always use my own radio when i can. that way i know the batteries are charged, the radio actually works etc. i usually carry mine in either a ny strap or a belt holster, but never just clipped to my belt or thrown in a pocket.


----------



## TheMowingMonk (Mar 9, 2008)

with me i have the most trouble with the thing on my shoulder falling off, rather then the radio itself


----------



## Airway Junkie (Mar 9, 2008)

Right on the belt


----------



## scottmcleod (Mar 10, 2008)

TheMowingMonk said:


> clip it to my belt on my hip with the wire around my back to the hand held dealy on my shoulder.



+1

Also, our new uniforms have a radio clip near the shoulder on them, which means less fumbling.


----------



## emtwacker710 (Mar 11, 2008)

Well if someone didn't break off the clips on the back of our radios..or maybe they fell off, I'm not sure, I would clip it to my belt, but now I stick it in the radio pocket on my jobshirt or on my turnout jacket...as for the type of radio, all I know is that it is a Motorola, I am unsure of what model number though...


----------



## Jon (Mar 11, 2008)

At the new job, we carry Motorola MT2000's. Since all of them have good belt clips, most of us just wear them on our belts.

When I worked Security, I had a swivel-holder on my duty belt that I used to carry my radio. It meant that I could easily take off my radio whenever I sat down, and my radio never fell off accidentally. Many of the radios there had crappy belt clips or no belt clips at all, so without the case, the radio would jump off my belt at will.

I own a radio strap, and occasionally use it at the volunteer squad when I'm there, because the 800mhz radios there are extremely heavy and bulky. 

Thinking about it, I usually carry my radio on my left side. This is for more than one reason. When I drive at work, my radio can stay on my belt and hang off the seat on the left side. I usually carry my cell phone and pager on my right side, so the radio offsets that. Additionally, when I was working Security, I carried various "weapons" and other tools, so the radio was behind my left hip, in an area where I wouldn't really put anything else. 

My shoulder mic either on my left shoulder, or on the front placket of my shirt, just below my collar. This position means that I don't have to turn my head to talk on a radio (many police officers do this, too, because they don't have to turn their heads away from what they are looking at to use the radio). When the radio is on the radio strap, the speaker mic is below my right shoulder, on the strap. This also leaves my right shoulder free for holding my jump bag or backpack.


----------



## Jayxbird521 (Mar 23, 2008)

ha when im permanint driver i rock the strap


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 23, 2008)

Jayxbird521 said:


> ha when im permanint driver i rock the strap



What do you mean "rock the strap"?  :wacko:


----------



## Devilz311 (Mar 24, 2008)

Belt Clip.  It's a lot more comfortable to sleep without a radio pouch jabbing you in the side...


----------



## silvercat354726 (Mar 24, 2008)

Some people use a leather case and some just clip them to the belts or pockets.  I was handed a radio with a leather swivel clip, Kenwood.


----------



## firecoins (Mar 24, 2008)

I hold my radio with my hand.  I grasp it between my thumb and my fingers.


----------



## traumateam1 (Jul 8, 2008)

MSDeltaFlt said:
			
		

> Ditto. I'll use whatever's handy.
> 
> On a side note, I'm right handed (mainly), so I carry my kit on my right shoulder. To keep it from messing with my radio, which bugs the living @#$% out of me on scene, I keep my radio on my left side belt/pocket/whatever.


I am the exact same way. My radio is always on my left side and then my scissors and whatever else I have that shift goes on the right. After my jump kit knocking it off my belt a few thousand times.. and it bugging the &!%# outta me.. I decided to try the left side and I've never gone back to putting it on the right.


----------



## newbie (Jul 8, 2008)

thick leather strap with the stabilizing strap.  Radio on my right hip with the strap on my left shoulder.  Mic sits just bellow my left collar bone.  Small LED flashlight rides on the strap.  Since I ALWAYS have my radio I ALWAYS have my light.  It's  a good setup


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jul 8, 2008)

i always carry mine in the truck...sometimes i remember it and take it on my right shoulder just above the collar bone.


----------



## Buzz (Jul 8, 2008)

Radio pocket on my jobshirt...

Seems like the logical place for it


----------



## BossyCow (Jul 9, 2008)

Buzz said:


> Radio pocket on my jobshirt...
> 
> Seems like the logical place for it



Yeah, those don't work for girls.


----------



## Fire292Rescue (Jul 10, 2008)

Nothing beats a Boston Leather Strap and my XTS 3000 Holder B)


----------



## BLSBoy (Jul 12, 2008)

If you use a radio strap, look into this..http://www.gearkeeper.com/communication/mickeeperfire.html
Cut off that crappy leather loop, and put that in its place. I have yet to have a mic fall off that, and you can pull it any which way, and it comes back.

For those a little more paranoid about safety, but don't want a radio strap, wear radio on belt, and run mic under the epaulet, loop thingy on button up shirt), then button it back down, and clip your mic on the front of your shirt, where it buttons up, just below your chin. Should the mic come dislodged, it most likely won't pass through the epaulet, and you can transmit without taking your eyes off a subject.

Granted, this tip came from an urban cop, but for those that work in an urban system, it works well...


----------



## jordanfstop (Jul 12, 2008)

HT1000 with speaker-mic in a leather motorola swivel case.


----------



## mdkemt (Jul 12, 2008)

I reach out my arm with my hand open...slowly I close my hand grasping the smooth leather case that the LPE-200 Ericsson radio sleeps in and gracefully bringing to to my left side when I flip it upside down and push it into the leather holster on my belt..then I slowly rotate it 180 degrees to the right and let go..slight wiggle of the hips and ready to go!

Was that creative enough?!?  LOL

MDKEMT


----------



## volff21 (Jul 12, 2008)

i use the ht 1000 with the clip and clip yhe mic to the shirt pocket


----------



## REMSI Medic 10 (Jul 13, 2008)

I stick the clip of my radio on the outside of my pockets


----------



## medic258 (Jul 14, 2008)

Leather radio strap on my left hip. We have HT 1000 with a collar mic.


----------



## Rob123 (Jul 20, 2008)

I keep my radio in the back pocket of my EMT pants.  The pockets are quite deep and works well for me.
Everyone else seems to use a belt clip.


----------



## RESQ_5_1 (Jul 21, 2008)

I use a leather swivel holster. It's not designed well for my radio though. I can't see the front display. We use the Motorola HT1250's with lapel mikes. An'd our uniforms (either jumpsuit or shirt/pants) have a handy lapel strap on either side. I wear mine on the left side of my duty belt with the mic on the same side.


----------



## coderedkyle (Jul 26, 2008)

clip on belt


----------

